# Paint world?



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

How far away are you looking for shows? In this area you have to travel. There are shows out there, I know of a couple that happen on a regular basis.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

i live in nd and the paint world says there isnt any in ND, MN, SD, MT and other states closer me and my mom found some 6 to 8 hours away.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Starting in 2012 there will be qualification by participation rules to be eligible to show at world show.APHA World Show Qualification by Participation | PleasureHorse.com

Where are you located ,there are many shows out there through out North America,some areas more abundant than others,but it you are willing to travel you should find a few.In our Zone, It is not unusual for our exhibitors to travel 6+ hrs to come to show.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

HarleyWood said:


> i live in nd and the paint world says there isnt any in ND, MN, SD, MT and other states closer me and my mom found some 6 to 8 hours away.


World shows like that are serious business, not fun little playdays to go to on the weekend. It will require quite a bit of time and money to travel to the shows. 

I do happen to know exactly where you are from, so I recommend either joining the NDPHC or MNPHA.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

And yes, there are APHA shows in ND, and MN. Like Po said, it takes a lot of money to make it to worlds, more so from around here because you DO have to travel such distances in order to get to shows.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

is there like a website to go to to find these shows?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Well what are you looking to show in? Besides APHA. What Event(s)?


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

i really want to do barrel racing with him. because thats all i do in shows.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

I actually don't think ND has any paint shows anymore  if you look at the websites for ND and SD, they have been combining their efforts and have "nothing in the near future" listed on the show schedule page. Now if an association hasn't booked locations or dates yet, I would not see a great likelihood of them getting it done. If they just haven't updated the website, that's a different story. The MN paint association has several shows listed, so they would be your better bet.

You have to start somewhere, and don't ever let anyone make you think national level shows are unattainable.

As long as you have a healthy horse that is respectable of other horses/riders space in or near the arena, and well behaved (which in my opinion are the minimum requirements for any show), then have at it. Just be aware that *all* shows take time and plenty of money. I consider it money well though!

As for getting to worlds, all you have to do is compete (not win) at 4 different events under 8 different judges, which gets confusing, but will make more sense after you read the rule and check out the show schedule in MN. You dont even have to qualify in a specific event. If you normally run your horse in barrels and participate enough to qualify, you can enter in anything you want (not that its the best idea, but you can)

Now there are some events, like cutting, that you don't have to qualify for because they don't offer those events at regular shows.

You should also look into Pinto because they combine some of their shows with paints and you could set your sights on hoeing at Pinto world or Color Congress.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

okay so i went to their website and saw they had shows but do i have to be a member of the PHMN thing to show or can i just show up and ride?


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

I don't see where it is a requirement, or where they will charge a non-member show fee like some associations do. You must be a MN member if you want your points to count toward state year end awards. It's only $30 and you could probably pay it at the first show you go to, just make sure to talk to the show secretary about it *before* you show in case they have some weird rule about whether the membership needs to be purchased up front or at the end of the weekend when you settle your bill.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

i am going to talk to my mom to call their secratary after the break. also she agreed to travel 4 to 7 hours but i have to drive, i dont mind i figured i would anyway. but she wants to go to 2 day shows so we arent driving around all the time for one show.


----------

